# [SOLVED]booting "hangs" scanning for libahci

## jody

Hi

I just completed the installation of 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 (x86_64) 

with genkernel.

When i boot the computer it hangs for about 2 minutes at

```

:: Scanning for ahci...libahci
```

before it continues at normal speed.

(An installation i did on the same machine about 3 weeks ago

did not show this behaviour)

Does anybody know the cause for this and how this may be corrected?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Wed Jun 08, 2011 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

This may or may not be the actual error. What's the next thing that loads? ... Would you consider stepping away from genkernel?

----------

## jody

Hi Jaglover

Unfortunately i will only be able to check on monday

what is being loaded after libahci.

I am not especially attached to genkernel, but not

being very hardware-savvy, i have always had loads

of troubles when building the kernel manually  :Crying or Very sad: 

whereas with genkernel i have a running system right away...

(I have also tried kernel seeds, but already after

checking the output of 'lspci -n' in that other page

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/, i get results 

which i can not map to the entries i find in menuconfig.)

So you think that with a slimmed down kernel, the problem

would go away because these ":: Scanning for" things

would not be done anymore?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## jody

By some detour (manually building a kernel, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880703.html)

i found the solution to my problem.

Apparently my computer has a SATA-3 Controller which gave problems to the gentoo driver.

By disabling this controller in the BIOS, there are no more timeout problems and booting goes quickly:

----------

